# Meine Vision : Das Spiel der Zukunft ...



## Havenger (27. November 2009)

Heute möchte ich mal das rauslassen was mir schon seit Wochen im Kopf rumgeistert : Die Idee für das Spiel der Zukunft !

Doch was soll man unter einem Spiel der Zukunft verstehen ? Besser Grafik und einfach nur eine realistischere Physik ? Sicher das zählt dazu aber so einfach wie ich mir dieses Spiel vorstelle ist es bei weitem nicht !

Also fang ich am besten mal an mit der Grafik des Spiels ( Ich beschränke mich jetzt hier mal auf einen Shooter, dem ich den Namen "FireStorm - Consideration" gebe ! ) :

Die Grafikengine sollte wirklich außergewöhnlich sein, denn ALLE Texturen in dem Spiel sollen mindestens über die Auflösung von 16384x16384 Pixel verfügen, dies ermöglicht gestochen scharfe Texturen und sorgt so für ein realistisches Aussehen. Doch damit auch ältere Grafikkarten damit klar kommen sollen ( Da deren VRAM nicht so üppig ist ! ) soll die Engine die Grafiken verlustfrei runterrechnen, so dass auch bei 2048x2048 Pixel die Textur nicht verwaschen wirkt.

Doch auch bei den einzelnen Objekten in dem Spiel wie Bäume und Steine hab ich mir was überlegt : High-Polygonmodelle benötigen unmengen an Speicher auf der GPU und daher sollen statt Polygone Punkte zum Einsatz kommen. Diese sollen dabei ähnlich wie Voxel ( Volumetrische Pixel ) sein. Zusätzlich soll für eine noch größere Detaildarstellung jedes noch so kleine Objekt Tesselation erhalten, damit zum Beispiel ein Käfer der auf der Erde krabbelt auch bei maximalster Zoomstufe wie ein Käfer aussieht und nicht wie ein seltsam undefinierbares Objekt. 

Doch auch an den Gesamteffekten soll sich was tun ! So soll der Nutzer selber die Qualität der Grafik nicht einstellen können, sondern die Engine soll dies automatisch erledigen. Zur Ermittlung der Leistung des Computers soll ein extremer Benchmark ausgeführt werden, der die Hardware an Ihre Leistungsgrenzen bringt. Danach soll die Engine dann einstellen, dass wenn die Frames über 60 / Sekunde liegen was für eine Qualität verwendet werden soll. Zum Beispiel soll so das Feuer aktiviert werden, oder auf eine niedrige Qualität gestellt werden.

Praktisch kann man sagen : Eine intelligente Engine die sich der Situation und Ausstatung des Rechners automatisch anpasst !

Aber zurück zur Grafik : Auch ein Problem bei heutiogen Spielen ist, dass es an Weitsicht fehlt : Entweder werden Objekte mit wenig Polygonen und niedrig aufgelösten Texturen gerendert oder Objekte ploppen einfach auf, wenn man ihnen näher kommt. Meine Vision ist es daher, dass all dies verschwindet und man so eine Weitsicht bis zum Horizont hat, welcher nicht durch Nebel nach ein paar hundert Metern verdeckt wird. Die Objekte sollen allesamt bis zu diesem Horizont mit voller Auflösung angezeigt werden. Das gleiche gilt für die Texturen.

Doch jetzt zu dem einen Problem was Spiele mit steigendem Alter erleiden : Sie sehen irgendwann nicht mehr schön aus !

Dafür meine Lösung : Das Spiel soll im eigentlich etwas höher im Preis ausfallen ( so um die 60 € ) und dafür soll man die Möglichkeit haben, kostenlose Updates für Grafik oder neue Missionen direkt von Hersteller erwerben zu können. Somit kann man sich das Spiel zudem individuell zusammenstellen. Möchte man das Spiel mehr zum Spaß spielen und legt daher keinen besonderen Wert auf die Optik, so kann man ganz einfach ein paar neue Missionen sich zulegen. Doch halt ! Updates für die Grafik ? Vorhin sagte ich doch das sich die Engine an die Ausstatung des PC's anpasst ! Das ist auch richtig so, doch irgendwann werden auch die Texturen im 16384er Format zu klein und da soll man dann die Option bekommen diese gegen die nächst höhere Größe ersetzen zu können ...

So das war grafisch erst mal ne ganze Menge ! Jetzt würde ich zur Physik kommen : 

Die Physik in heutigen Spielen ist schon sehr weit voran geschritten , bedenkt man doch wie dies vor ein paar Jahren noch aussah ! Doch ich möchte mit meiner Vision ein ganzes Stück weiter gehen : Jeder kennt das Problem, wenn Sich der Hauptcharakter in einem Spiel mal etwas ungünstig bewegt und dadurch dann Plötzlich der Arm durch die Kleidung hindurchkommt. Daher soll hier eine Punktabfrage zum Einsatz kommen, die nur dafür verantwortlich sein wird, dass die Punkte ( Siehe Abschnitt Grafik ! ) der Objekte sich nicht überschneiden bzw. die Punkte des Arms nicht durch die Punkte des T-Shirts hindurch dringen. 

Doch das ist nicht alles wass zur Physik zählt ! Mir ist auch wichtig, dass eine nahezu perfekte Stoffsimulation zum Einsatz kommt, so wie dies bereits in diversen Demos des NVIDIA Physx Treibers gezeigt wird. Doch auch die Physik soll wieder auf die Tesselation zurückgreifen um eben jene animierte Objekte wieder ohne großartige Kanten darzustellen ...

So nun aber mal zum Sound : Der wurde in den letzten Jahren immer besser und erreichte mit DIE SIEDLER - Aufstieg eines Königreichs einen kleinen Höhepunkt, denn für jene Musikaufnahmen war damals das Fraunhofer Institut mit anwesend um Proben für eine neue Technik zu nehmen : Die Wellenfeldsynthese ! Ich will versuchen dies kurz zu erkären : Diese Wellenfeldsynthese bietet die Möglichkeit, dass man Instrumente bzw. Geräusche frei im Raum positionieren kann und so jene Geräuschquellen näher an sich heran bringen oder sich von ihnen entfernen kann. 

Dies zu beschreiben wie das aussieht wird jetzt ein bisschen zu schwer, drum hier mal ein Bild, was das sehr gut verdeutlicht :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( Wer dazu noch mehr erfahren will findet dies bei Wikipedia : Wellenfeldsynthese ? Wikipedia )

So das wäre das erste ! Doch auch an der Qualität der Sounds muss noch eine Menge getan werden, denn das Spiel der Zukunft soll nicht mehr auf herkömmliche komprimierte zurückgreifen, sondern auf komplett unkomprimierte Sounddaten. Der Vorteil daran ist : Eine perfekte Klangtreue ! Aber da es sich in dem Fall um einen Shooter handelt werden auch entsprechend viele Sounds benötigt ! So soll der Spieler, wenn der Soldat ein Blatt von einem Baum streift dies auch hören. Auch Wettereffkte wie das Rieseln von Schnee soll man hören können ...

Aber halt Wettereffekte ist noch was ganz wichtiges ! Diese wurden in den letzten Jahren mal besser und mal schlechter. Doch in FireStorm sollen jene Wettereffekte so realistisch werden wie noch nie bisher ! Und dafür soll es auch eine ganze Menge an Effekten geben : Sandstürme, Platzregen, Landregen, Dürreperioden ( Also extreme Hitze ), Schneefall, Schneestürme, Tornados und vieles mehr. Eben all das was es in der Natur auch gibt. 

Doch auch die mit den Wettereffekten verbundenen Nebeneffekte wie bei Dauerregen Überflutungen oder bei extremer Hitze der ausgetrocknete Boden sollen in dem Spiel vorkommen. Zusätzlich soll das Spiel neben den genannten Effekten noch einen 1:1 Tag-Nacht-Zyklus erhalten, damit dann auch mal ein 40 Tage Dauerregen auch wirklich sich anfühlt wie reale 40 Tage. Dadurch wird zudem der Realismus des gesamten Spiel gesteigert ...

Und wieder ein gutes Stichwort : Realismus ! Damit das Spiel so real wie möglich wird ( Hier gilt jedoch die technische Machbarkeit zu beachten, denn eine Gehirnmanipulation soll hier nicht stattfinden ! ), sollen eben alle genannten Effekte auch wirklich zum Einsatz kommen. Ziel soll es sein, dass der Spieler sich in dem Spiel wiederfinden kann und sich so mit dem Hauptcharakter indetifizieren kann. So soll der Spieler auch Gefühle real nachempfinden können wenn ein tragisches oder glückliches Ereignis im Spiel stattfindet. Um dies zu erreichen, muss eine extrem glaubhafte Geschichte als Grundlage dienen, wie zum Beispiel, dass der Hauptcharakter nach einem Urlaub in sein Heimatland zurückkehrt und dort feststellen muss, dass es die geordnete Regelung seines Alltags nicht mehr gibt, sondern das eine terroristische Organisation die Kontrolle über das Land übernommen hat und die Frau und die eventuellen Kinder des Charakters entführt wurden oder einfach nur verschwunden sind.

Weiterhin soll auch für eine weitere Realismussteigerung der Charakter richtige Mimik beseitzen und auch Gefühle zeigen ( Zum Beispiel weinen oder lachen ). Da ein Mensch jedoch eine ganze Fülle von mimischen Ausdrücken zeigen kann wird dies eine der schwierigsten zu bewältigenden Aspekte, denn die im Spiel vorhandene Mimik sollte wie gesagt wie im echten Leben wirken ...

Doch was wäre ein Shooter ohne Gegner ? Nichts ! Und eben dazu möchte ich jetzt kommen : In vielen Spielen wurde bereits gezeigt, dass die Gegner durchaus eine Art künstlicher Intelligenz zeigen, jedoch handeln die meisten Gegner nach einem gewissen Schema : "Angreifer gesehen, in Dekung gehen, warten und angreifen !". Dieses Shema ist jedoch zu sehrt an diesen Ablauf geprägt und so soll das Spiel der Zukunft über richtig denkende Gegner verfügen, welche auch - je nach Spielsituation - Verstärkung rufen können. Vom Prinzip her soll sich dadurch folgendes ergeben : Die Gegner lernen parktisch mit jeder Aktion die man durchführt dazu. 

Wenn man das eine Mal die Gegner heimlich, still und leise von hinten eliminiert hat, so werden Sie das nächste mal sich besser im Auge behalten :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man hier sieht halten sich Gegner besser im Auge. Der im Zentrum steht übernimmt zusätzlich die Überwachung der äußeren Gegner. So wird es für den Spieler schwerer einen zu eliminieren, da ihn die anderen gegner sofort bemerken würden. Der Spieler muss also immer wieder eine neue Taktik nutzen um sein Ziel zu erreichen ...

So jetzt nochmal ein wenig zur Umgebung oder eher gesagt der Spielwelt : 

Als Schauplatz für dieses Spiel habe ich mal Australien gewählt, da dies eines der besten Beispiele dafür ist. Es gibt in Australien eine extrem breitgefächerte Tier und Pflanzenwelt, was es zu einer kleinen Herausforderung macht, dies alles in das Spiel zu integrieren. 

Gerade die Tierwelt kommt in Spielen immer wieder zur kurz ! Vor allem in Shootern ! Und so hab ich mir überlegt, dass es in FireStorm Tiere geben soll die genau nach ihrem Vorbild aus der Natur handeln. So soll es neugierige ( Wie Koalas ) und scheue ( Wie Känguruhs ) Tiere geben. Aber auch Termitenhügel sollen ein Innenleben erhalten : Wenn sich der Spieler einem solchen Hügel nähert, so sollen die Termiten aus dem Bau herauskrabbeln und zur Not auch den Spieler angreifen können. Dieses Angriffsmodus sollen dafür aber auch alle Tiere erhalten, wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen.

Doch jetzt fragt man sich bestimmt : Soviele Tierarten in einem Spiel ? Sicher das ist nicht ganz leicht zu bewältigen, denn jedes Tier hat einen anderen Instinkt und Angriffsmethoden ! Gerade die Tierwelt wird eine der größten Herausforderungen für das Spiel der Zukunft werden ...

Na gut das wars jetzt fürs erste mal zu dem Thema ! Wenn mir oder euch noch was einfällt, zögert nicht es mit zu posten ...

ABER : Es sollte sinnvoll sein und nicht gegen irgendwelche Rechte oder sonst was verstoßen ! Bleibt beim Diskutieren daher bitte immer sachlich ...

*[Update 1] :* Mir ist da noch ne gute Idee für die Auswirkungen des Klimas gekommen : So soll sich ja bis jetzt schon die Erde bei extremer Trockenheit ändern, doch es würde viel relaistischer aussehen wenn das ganze über die Punkte der Umgebung passiert. So dass man als Spieler das ganze also auch realistisch verformen kann wenn man da drauf tritt ...

Weiterhin kam mit beim Spielen von Test Drive Unlimited die Idee, dass man, wenn man im Spiel Musik im Auto oder einem anderen Fahrzeug hört und sich dann noch ein anderer Spieler nähert die Musik auch hören soll. Also man stelle sich das jetzt mal im Singleplayer so vor : Ein Gegner hört zum Beispiel irgendeinen Titel im Radio während er im Auto Patrouille fährt. Wenn sich der Spieler jetzt aber mit einem anderen Auto nähert, so soll er die Musik des Gegners hören können und zwar in der Lautstärke die abhängig von der Entfernung ist. Dabei soll auch hier die Iosono Technik zum Einsatz kommen ...


----------



## Torsley (27. November 2009)

oder noch krasser.

Gamer (Movie) (2009) advertisementSet in a future-world where humans can control other humans in mass-scale, multi-player online gaming environments, a star player (Butler) from a game called "Slayers" looks to regain his independence while taking down the game's mastermind (Hall).

alles was du beschrieben hast, wird wohl der normale werdengang sein. alles was machbar ist wird ausgereizt. aber das ist doch der normale werdegang.


----------



## Havenger (27. November 2009)

naja man berechne aber hier in meinem beispiel die weitsicht die erreicht werden soll ... dafür benötigt man wirklich richtige super hardware ...


----------

